

I gave up caffeine, my findings - neiljohnson
http://fragile.org.uk/2010/01/i-gave-up-caffeine/

======
rakkhi
Admirable to set yourself a goal and achieve it. Maybe I'm like one of those
smokers... I have 1-2 cups a day, no suger, mostly double experesos, I like
the taste, it makes me more alert and I get more work done, don't think at
those levels it is bad for me.... so why would I quit?

~~~
neiljohnson
Yeah, I'd never really thought about quitting before that point, it was a spur
of the moment thing. Once you make the decision though, going back on it
starts to feel a bit scary, 'I can give up any time I like, just not
today...'. So I stuck with it.

